# Zantaraya



## Steve (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow.  This guy is like a cat.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow.  I'm speechless.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 25, 2012)

Impressive


He is incredibly flexible and strong too


----------



## Steve (Sep 25, 2012)

If the video hadn't included tournament footage of him using the techniques, I wouldn't believe that he could do it against a resisting opponent.


----------



## Mass (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## Aiki Lee (Sep 25, 2012)

That's a really great clip! Thanks for posting it!


----------

